# Topics > Word processing, natural language processing > Auto-generated text >  Deep Writing, written by Artificial Intelligence, Max Deutsch, San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Max Deutsch

medium.com/deep-writing

----------


## Airicist

"Harry Potter: Written by Artificial Intelligence" 

by Max Deutsch
July 8, 2016

----------


## Airicist

"Hamilton: A new song written by AI"

by Max Deutsch
July 9, 2016

----------


## Airicist

"Silicon Valley: A new episode written by AI"

by Max Deutsch
July 11, 2016

----------


## Airicist

"How to write with artificial intelligence"
An easy guide to “Deep Writing” without writing any code

by Max Deutsch
July 11, 2016

----------

